# Jeffs rub and Sauce



## engineman (Oct 17, 2014)

*this question will probably raise a few eyebrows, asking it on this site, but i am going to ask it anyway.*

*there are very conflicting reports available, as to how good this  is " one fits all rub and sauce " .*

*At around $18,  when there are 100's of free recipes out there, it seems very over priced.*

*who has tried it, and is anyone prepared to honestly rate it.*


----------



## jockaneezer (Oct 19, 2014)

Just recently bought Jeff's book which has the rubs in it but have yet to try them. Realistically no one rub can do everything as no two people will have the same taste. I think the main thing about making your own rubs is that you can tweak them to your own taste. I'll probably have a fiddle with Jeff's rub once I've made it. As to wether $18 is a lot for a recipe, it does go towards running this site I think.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 19, 2014)

engineman said:


> *this question will probably raise a few eyebrows, asking it on this site, but i am going to ask it anyway.*
> 
> *there are very conflicting reports available, as to how good this  is " one fits all rub and sauce " .*
> 
> ...


I see you are not a paid Premier Member. In an effort to keep the site free to those that choose not to become a Premier Member, Jeff supplements operating costs by offering his favorite Sauce and Rub recipe, not published in the Book, at a cost. This money contributes to site operation and is not additional income for Jeff. Since I have developed several sauces and rubs of my own, I became a Premier Member when I first joined a few years ago. I have not tried either recipe but those who have purchased it use it as their " Go To " general purpose sauce and rub and rate it highly...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 19, 2014)

He offers your money back if you arent satisfied so you can't lose.


----------



## wade (Oct 20, 2014)

Go with the free recepes if you are uncomfortable paying $18. As JJ points out though this money is used to help support the costs of running the site as Web hosting and disk space costs and are ongoing. It may be free to us but it isn't for Jeff

You may find some of interest here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=rub+recipe


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't consider myself a " forum guy", so when I first stumbled on this place I was just kinda looking around and trying to gather some info. I too was a little taken aback by the price of 2 recipes. But then I spent a little more time here and found it to be a really nice community. I regrettably have yet to buy a premier membership as money's been pretty tight, but plan to rectify that soon. I look at the price of the recipes and the price of premier memberships as dues for belonging to a pretty nice little club. I honestly can't attest as to whether or not the recipes are "worth it" or not, but when you consider the community here and the wealth of information provided on a daily basis, I'd say whatever the price it's a bargain.


----------

